
Show HN: Genetically Evolving Website - theSage
http://evo-site.herokuapp.com/
======
gus_massa
Make the text more narrow. Perhaps a table with three columns instead of three
paragraphs. [I'm using a notebook with an usual 16:9 screen. Perhaps for a
mobile phone your version I better. Try to see the page in both.]

It's not clear when I click. Can you add some kind of animation? Can I click
more than once? I there a good click and a bad click? Perhaps something like
"Thank for clicking!" that doesn't depend on if you clicked in the correct
spot or the wrong spot.

------
fiatjaf
So it is A/B testing with random candidates? Simple, but promising idea.

~~~
theSage
That kind of makes sense. I wouldn't call it A/B strictly since we're not
comparing the effect of one change, rather a set of changes. Didn't really
have A/B in mind when making this. I was reading up on genetic search when
this came to mind.

